
Using Azure Key Vault with Asp.net Core - yekuta
https://volosoft.com/blog/Using-Azure-Key-Vault-with-ASP.NET-Core/?ref=hackernews
======
yekuta
How to access Azure Key Vault from an ASP.NET Core application that runs on
the local development environment.

